
Firmware Weakness in Modern Laptops Exposes Encryption Keys - stevenjgarner
https://press.f-secure.com/2018/09/13/firmware-weakness-in-modern-laptops-exposes-encryption-keys/
======
ishmeister
I'm confused. If you've got an encrypted drive the encryption keys are usually
stored in a TPM module right? How does accessing RAM allow access to the keys
in a hardware TPM?

------
nwellinghoff
2 factor. done.

